# What type of forks do you recommend?



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Here is the front loader that I have to work with. Notice that the bucket is rounded at the top.










Here are some forks I found today, which also seem to work well with the teeth this company also sells. But I'm not sure their attachment would work with the rounded top of my bucket.










I think I want to stay away from the type of forks that clamp down on the bottom part of the bucket. That design doesn't seem as sturdy.

Care to share a photo of the fork attachment you like that works well on your tractor's front loader?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

The pallet forks that I am talking about are for the 3 point hitch on the rear of your tractor not for the FEL....Like these....To allow you to add something for ballast (weight) to the rear of the tractor as a counterweight (offset) to the weight that is being lifted by the front end loader.....










Pallet Forks, Pallet Fork, 3 Point Pallet Forks 3 Pt Pallet | Agri Supply 72511


Use these pallet forks to easily move pallets and cargo. With a 2000 lb. capacity, these 3-point pallet forks are convenient and easy to use.




www.agrisupply.com


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> The pallet forks that I am talking about are for the 3 point hitch on the rear of your tractor.


Yes, but in this case I'm looking for forks to go on the front of the tractor, as it will be able to lift things higher.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I would not go with the clamp on ones or any of the ones that attach to your bucket.....I would go with something along the lines of this style......










Pallet Fork Frame Attachment, 4,500 LB Capacity, Fits John Deere Tractors


This fork attachment has been designed to fit John Deere loaders and has a see-through, yet strong, design that will provide years of service.




www.palletforks.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

What I have but mine are ATI and they are bobcat style SSQA 2 lever mount. I would never have bucket mount forks. Good wat yo put a nice smile in your bucket that is almost impossible to remove.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

FredM said:


> Why would you want to waste money on forks when you have a back blade that will place weight over the rear, if you need more rear weight, then fill the rear tyres with the suitable fluid for your area.



I have forks for my 3 point for reasons other then just ballast........Not to mention just a back blade on my Kioti does not give me near enough weight on the rear for the ballast I need for the FEL I have on that tractor......I like to have 1,500 pounds or so on the rear of mine when I am moving dirt or rock with the FEL...


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Should have purchased it with cast centers................


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Should have purchased it with cast centers................



Nope......I like the set up I have.........I have a few reasons for having my setup like I do.....


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Any comment on the style shown in the 2nd photo at the top of this page?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

pioneerMan said:


> Any comment on the style shown in the 2nd photo at the top of this page?



Yep.......Back to what I said in my earlier post...............I would not get any forks that attach to your bucket......Hard on the bucket and not as easy to use as the ones that mount to your FEL with the bucket removed.....Just my opinion.........


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I for one, like to see the forks when I use mine. With the bucket up front, it may obstruct the view. Also, I find that a set of dedicated forks as in post #4 have the option of of adjusting the gap between the forks for odd pallets and different width loads.
Your tractor is a Bobcat, does it have the quick connect feature for changing out the bucket for other tools? Are you going to be moving a lot of palletized material?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Yep.......Back to what I said in my earlier post...............I would not get any forks that attach to your bucket......Hard on the bucket and not as easy to use as the ones that mount to your FEL with the bucket removed.....Just my opinion.........


Very valid opinion. Loader buckets, especially material buckets were never designed to take the imposed loading of forks of any kind and will bend (smile) and it's very hard to straighten them back out, very hard. Done a few and it usually entails cutting and rewelding the sides because when you put a 'smile in the bottom, it pulls the sides in and often times cracks the welds between the side sheets and the bottom. Very involved to straighten the bottom back out. Get yourself a set of pallet forks that mount directly to the loader frame or SSQA if you have one and if not. buy one.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Plus the forks installed on the bucket reduces the lift/curl capacity of the loader substantially along with the other drawbacks mentioned. If you don't have a SSQA installed...do it now and purchase your implements to match. Well worth the investment. And what you don't own can be rented from most rental companies if use is limited. B.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I don't think my Bobcat's front loader is a quick disconnect type, I've looked. If I bought and installed a SSQA, would it also require buying a whole new bucket?

I don't plan on moving a lot of pallets, but sometimes. I'm trying to focus buying the few implements that will be most helpful on this 40 acre ranch that suddenly became my responsibility. I can see forks as being one really useful thing, even if I don't use them every day.

Also, why do installed forks on the bucket limit the lift/curl capacity?


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

If your bucket is not QA you can buy a mounting plate to weld onto the back to make it compatible. Forks mounted to the front of the bucket mean you are lifting the additional weight of the bucket and reduced the curl weight by moving the load substantially forward of the pivot point(lower loader arm pins).


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Think of it as a leaver...the further forward of the pivot...the less load that can be lifted. B


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

I have pallet forks that clamp to loader. I install them 3" from sides of loader along with wrap around chaines with load binders. For over a year now, lifting very heavy logs, brush, trailer, etc. No smile on bucket and very pleased with them.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Think of it as a leaver...the further forward of the pivot...the less load that can be lifted. B


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Pioneerman....a picture of the back of your bucket or possibly rolled forward(dump position) while standing on top looking down..will help us determine if it has a SSQA mount attached. More information in means better information out!! B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

SSQA on my M9 carrying my snowplow...


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> SSQA on my M9 carrying my snowplow...


Wow, that's quite a modification to make the snowplow attach. Very interesting.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

BinVa said:


> Pioneerman....a picture of the back of your bucket or possibly rolled forward(dump position) while standing on top looking down..will help us determine if it has a SSQA mount attached.


From what I can see, it does NOT look like it will be very easy to convert this to SSQA. And besides, wouldn't that mean I would have to buy a new bucket that would be SSQA compatible?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not really, you purchase the correct SSQA attachment for your tractor, unbolt the bucket, pull the pins and bolt on the SSQA attachment. You will have to weld a 'bobcat style SSQA plate to the bucket, not hard at all and I see you have a bucket level indicator rod on there already (3rd picture). All the plates and SSQA loader attachment are all standardized anyway. One plate fits all. need to talk to your local Bobcat dealer, sure they can fix you right up.

You really need to give it a bath too, it's filthy. Clean tractor is a happy tractor.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

As SidecarFlip mentioned an easy change to SSQA mount. That will facilitate 2min implement changes. I'm sure you noticed in your research of front mounted rock pickers,forks, tooth/flat edge buckets and the like, that most are offered with a SS(skid steer) mount. I can't tell from the pictures but if you also have a 3rd function hyd connection installed, you could also use a grapple or clam bucket or run a hyd drive rock rake or other implements. The SSQA has become almost a standard now..and opens up plenty of FEL implement options to buy or rent. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The only deviation from the industry standard spacing on the loader arm attachment device and mating plates on implements is the John Deere I-Match system. For some reason, they went to a unique mount so if you go with a JD SSQA, you have to buy JD attachments as nothing else will fit. Good and bad . Good for them, bad for the consumer. Bobcat tractor dealers sell the standard SSQA adapters and so do quite a few aftermarket suppliers as well. I happen to have an ATI (Attachment Technologies, Inc.) one on one of my Kubota's and the other has the Kubota OEM attachment device but everything interchanges, no issue. Because I have multiple buckets (both light duty material and heavy duty excavation buckets) I can use any and all of them on either tractor. Takes about a minute to chage from one to another or to the pallet forks or like my pictures shows, the snow plow. However, I have the 'third function' on the one tractors which is necessary to operate the plow hydraulics.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

macdoesit said:


> I have pallet forks that clamp to loader. I install them 3" from sides of loader along with wrap around chaines with load binders. For over a year now, lifting very heavy logs, brush, trailer, etc. No smile on bucket and very pleased with them.



What type of bucket do you have on your FEL? I am guessing that it is not a light material type bucket......


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Best advice I can give is to think what all you will be using tractor for before you start buying ssqa and attachments. Example…what weight pallets are you wanting to use it for and how often will you be moving them.

you mentioned lifting them higher?…how high are you talking about? This is a fairly small tractor and these can get very unstable without proper ballast weight in the rear and the grader you have on rear isn’t much weight. The ssqa loader attach is great if you will be changing loader implements.

As far as the bucket forks, they can be used for light weight lifting…problem is you get 1 chance to lift too much and it will damage bucket. It also adds to the squirly factor asthe farther the weight out front the more weight in rear you need. As with anything, the tool made for the specific job is always best. A camera takes better pics than a phone with a camera. True forks for a loader do better as forks than strap on bucket forks.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Ponder this…the lift capacity of that loader is 1600 lbs at height, but that’s at the pins. That number gets reduced as you move weight forward as nobody lifts anything at the pin. They use that number to make it seem more capable as selling bs. 

Adding A ssqa if not needed, subtracts from that lift number in two ways. One is the weight of the ssqa but more reduction is it adds to the distance from the pin.

ie…say the ssqa weighs 100 lbs and the bucket weighs 250 and the ssqa adds 4”. I don’t know exact weight to distance ratio but let’s assume it cost you another 150 lbs. This would mean you can subtract 500 lbs from that 1600 lb ability.

The above numbers as guesses but you get the point. Everything has a trade off…point being to figure out what you are going to do with machine and set it up accordingly.

Personally, I have a ssqa and need it as I use my bucket, hay spear and forks and frequently swap them out. I got a quick hitch for rear as I use a ballast box when no rear attachment installed, but use both the box blade and grader when doing my driveway. Also use a shredder two or three times a year. These are my needs…I don’t have my wants, which would be remote hydraulics and a grapple.

fyi…we also have 7’ fork extensions for the fork attachment. Too much weight and they will fold up, but we use them to move deer blinds and other light weight things we need more reach for. My tractor wouldn’t be good for this as it’s a midsize….my brothers is a Utility and much heavier.

all these words means - your answer depends on your use. If pallets are loaded with sod, no way should you get bucket forks. If they’re loaded with light weight stuff then those may be ok….just never use them to lift pallets of sod or rocks.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The big issue with clamp on pallet forks is, if you pick up something heavy, if they don't buckle, they will bend the bucket floor and put a smile in it and possibly break the welds on the side sheets too. Once you put a smile in the bucket floor, it's very hard to remove and usually entails cutting the bucket apart and rebuilding it. I've done a few for customers. Same applies to buying bolt on or weld on grab hooks. Putting them on a light duty bucket will almost always result in bending it where you put them. Much better just wrapping the chain around the entire bucket and lifting with the loose end.

Hooks seem to be a popular option but they will damage a light duty material bucket eventually. In my case I have both excavation (heavy duty double floor buckets and light duty material ( single floor) buckets and I used them accordingly.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

My pallet forks are 46' long, rated at 4,000 lbs. 
Like all that I have seen, they have a slot, top and bottom to connect chain.
I set the forks as far to the ends of bucket as possible, tighten them down with small sledgehammer, wrap chain around bucket, use load binders to tighten.
I use the forks quite often. I have loaded up too 17- 80lb bags of cement on pallet, which is 1,360 lbs, with no problem.
Bucket floor is still straight and no damage.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

macdoesit said:


> My pallet forks are 46' long, rated at 4,000 lbs.
> Like all that I have seen, they have a slot, top and bottom to connect chain.
> I set the forks as far to the ends of bucket as possible, tighten them down with small sledgehammer, wrap chain around bucket, use load binders to tighten.
> I use the forks quite often. I have loaded up too 17- 80lb bags of cement on pallet, which is 1,360 lbs, with no problem.
> Bucket floor is still straight and no damage.


You must have a heavy duty bucket then. A light duty material bucket will usually bend. In as much as I cannot see what bucket you have, I'm guessing.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

The SSQA conversion is nice but if you are buying an adapter piece and having someone else modify your existing bucket you will probably be in it $1000-2000 when done. Could be way more if you buy a very pricey adapter or end up buying a different bucket for some reason. 

I think the OP's original point about forks that 'hang' off the top edge of the bucket and do not 'twist' the bucket floor is a perfectly valid point and if one had to put forks on a light duty bucket, that would be the way to do it as the top edge of the bucket between the loader arms and side walls of bucket is fairly strong. However, those forks are made specifically to interface with a factory Kubota BX bucket, i believe. The brackets they are hanging from would have to be added to the Bobcat bucket. More cutting and welding someone else gets paid to do unless OP wants to grow their own skills in that direction. The piranha tooth bar in the pic can be made to go onto any bucket if the proper measurements are taken before ordering.

As far as clamp on pallet forks, they CAN be fine, but there are a lot of variables and it's one of those 'if you have to ask' situations where noone wants to say go for it if someone has to ask because you either have to A: educate that person on all the variables or B: accept that they might have an expensive or dangerous mishap. 

I have picked up about 1000lb with some of the absolute worst SLIP on forks (not even clamp on, mind you) that are actually made of metal, and would do it again. However, I'm a 20-year mechanic at this point who likes exploring mechanical limits and has gotten real good at not hurting himself. I wouldn't encourage anyone else to build or use the same home-made fork attachment i've been using. I am in the process of building something better. 

Clamp on forks have their place. But given the circumstances most people are just going to recommend throwing dollars at this situation until you have an SSQA mounted set of real pallet forks.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

My bucket is not heavy duty and is small. I would like to get a larger bucket.
I have no trouble with my clamp on forks and I use them all the time. Best implement that I have ever bought.


----------



## Vigo (Oct 8, 2021)

Noone has ever mentioned it that I have seen, but if one had no plans to ever do an SSQA conversion anyway, i would seriously consider _reinforcing_ a bucket to make it better able to use clamp on forks. Because having NO fork options is a whole lot worse than having clamp on forks, and if they're gonna bend your bucket.. reinforce the bucket? Why not? Even if you're paying someone to do it, it's not going to be a ton of money.

Anyway, if anyone is looking for a good cringe, here are some pictures of me picking things up with some 'forks'. They're terrible for a bucket because they were made to hang off some pins on a 3pt attachment, but they don't fall off and they haven't bent or broken. The backhoe weighs 700 lbs, the stack of cement blocks on a pallet is about 900-950lbs.


----------

